# Made a draw knife



## SS396driver (Jan 28, 2019)

Didnt know where to post this but I needed a draw knive to debark a cherry log . My plan is to cut it in half then make a trough so I can place it around the lally column in my bar
Started with piece of flat stock





Made the handles out of some standing dead pear I know that's not cherry its oak . Closest piece of wood in the pile


----------



## DSW (Jan 28, 2019)

Nice. Your workbench looks similar to my work areas.


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 29, 2019)

DSW said:


> Nice. Your workbench looks similar to my work areas.


I dont like grinding or welding in the barn just to much tinder . Wife dont like the smell so I cand do it in the basement work area.


----------



## SS396driver (Feb 1, 2019)

Well I polished it some more. The money shot


----------



## buzz sawyer (Feb 1, 2019)

Looks good, what steel did you use?


----------



## SS396driver (Feb 2, 2019)

1095 not great rust resistance but gives a great edge.


----------



## Gugi47 (Feb 2, 2019)

Nice job.


----------



## WolfMann (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks good.


----------



## W321shark (Feb 12, 2019)

@SS396driver good call on 1095 actually. My experience with it has been incredible. Such a resilient steel which will work well with that application. I think the esee knifes are a good testament to 1095. But yeah keep some oil on that thing like you said it does rust. I’ve literally driven 1095 into concrete (by accident) and I swear you could still shave with it. VG10 or the like would have chipped off in a million pieces. You aren’t cutting sushi here haha.


----------

